
Class schedules, a cease and desist from Viacom, and accidental monetization - jonluca
https://blog.jonlu.ca/posts/accidental-monetization
======
kristianp
They monetized using Venmo, (Venmo $1 to y@x and I'll enable text messages for
your account).

Is Venmo popular with college students? I didn't even know what it was until I
read this.

